# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  L' Erreur java.lang.Assertion.Error

## kaul128

Bonjour,
j'ai une erreur dans mon code, je n'arrive pas  la trouver
Voila mes fichiers:
persistence.xml


```

```

et
applicationContext.xml


```

```

et mon test unitaire


```

```

et mon erreur


```

```

----------


## freddou17

Slt comment lances tu ton tes TU par eclipse, avec maven? je pense que c'est un problme de classpath car tu as un CNP...

++

----------


## kaul128

je ne comprends pas ta question?

----------


## freddou17

Tes tests unitaires sont lancs comment? par maven=> mvn test:test par exemple ou tu fais Run as Junit test (ou quivalent si tu n'utilises pas clipse).
Pour moi ton problme est que tu n'as pas le bon classpath pour le scope Test

c'est mieux?

++

----------


## kaul128

oui je fais Run as JUnit Test pur lancer le test  TesJPA

----------


## kaul128

en console j'ai :


```

```

----------


## kaul128

Je viens de trouver l'erreur
elle se situe dans persistence.xml
il y avait <provider>org.hibernate.ejb.hibernate.HibernatePersistence</provider>
il faut le remplacer par le <provider>org.hibernate.ejb.HibernatePersistence</provider> il faut regarder dans les dpendances de Maeven

----------

